# iPhone support



## wesleycoston

*Moderator note*: we have merged multiple threads into this discussion.  Please note the dates on the posts.
The first WordReference iPhone apps were released in Dec. 2008.  Please see post #9 in this thread for more details.

 It'd be really cool to have and iphone site to make it easier for people on the go to write.  ¡Gracias! 


I love word reference!


----------



## danielfranco

Wait. I thought iPhone had a full-blown Safari version in it. Can't it handle the WRF database?

Otherwise, I guess there's always the mobile version of this site. Alas, the interface seems a bit stilted, but, oh, well, there you are...


----------



## mkellogg

I hope to get some sort of iPhone interface for the dictionaries in the near future.   It already is the #4 operating system visiting the site.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm developing an application for the iPhone (and iPod Touch).  I'm excited about it and the ease with which people will be able to consult the dictionaries and forums from anywhere that their phone works, _but_ I can't get into Apple's developer program, which is the first step towards submitting an app!  I hear that there is a 6-month waiting list to get in. Hopefully, we can find a fan of WordReference inside Apple who can help us bypass the process. 

So, please ask your friends if they know anybody who works for Apple, especially in Madrid or another European office.  If you find somebody, please write me through the "Contact Us" link or send me a PM.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## jdl

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE create an iphone app! I can hardly imagine the success you'd have with it... The dictionaries available now are sub-par. I'd definitely pay for it.


----------



## kkrueger

An installed app would be nice, but there wouldn't be a tremendous advantage over doing a web app.  A web app would be a pretty simple thing to do, much easier than an app, although you couldn't charge for it too easily.  I'd even be willing to donate my time to help create a web app, if that were a direction you'd want to go.

I know someone in the developer program, but last I checked with him, he didn't do much of anything with it.  It's a shame the way Apple locks down the Touch and iPhone.  I have a Touch, and I love it, but I don't share that love with Apple.  The quality of the apps in the App Store is not very high because the barriers to creating an app are so restrictive.


----------



## mkellogg

I found a way into the developers' program a couple weeks ago, and we should have an app ready for testing very soon. (Watch this forum next week.)  Maybe you can help us test it.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I've been working on an iPhone / iPod Touch app lately and it is almost ready.  This app is for the dictionaries, not the forums. OK?

I need some beta testers. If you are interested in testing it for me, 
1. Please use this free app to send me the information I need to allow you to use the app.  
2. From within that "Ad Hoc Helper" app, send the information to the forum07 at/arroba wordreference.com email address.
3. You can then delete the Ad Hoc app.
4.  I will write you back in a couple of days with a file and instructions on how to install it.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## missha

any news about the app? I really want to try it


----------



## lfhdez

I am also interested in testing the application out. I know this would be one of the best tools for an interpreter. I can't tell you how many times wordreference has saved me when I've been put on the spot.

~L


----------



## mkellogg

Hi all,

Please search the iTunes store for "wordreference".   I released the Spanish version a month ago.  There are also English-French and English Italian versions, though you can access nearly all the dictionaries from any one of them.

Mike


----------



## brian

Ugh.

I guess I need to buy an iPhone now.


----------



## panzo

Hello,

I've downloaded and currently using the WordReference app for iPhone. I have some suggestions who could make this app better. Should I post them here or should I get in touch with the development team in Toulouse?

David


----------



## cyanista

I think the best way to do it is to use the "Contact Us" form at the very bottom of the page.


----------



## panzo

Thanks for the answer. However, maybe I missed something but the "contact us" link redirects me to the forum! Hence my post.

(I'm using the french version of the website BTW)


----------



## Nunty

If you use the *Contact Us* link, scroll down below your name and e-mail, chose "Other" and write "iPhone app" in the blank. Then write your message.

It will get to the administrator, who is the right person.


----------



## panzo

Ok. that makes sense now, thanks 
I've noticed the app was designed by a french company. Should I write in french? It's my mother tongue, so no problem with that for me


----------



## belén

Please write in English as the person receiving your message is the administrator of these forums, who will then address it as needed.


Thanks!!


----------



## panzo

Ok. Done. Thanks all for your support.


----------



## yuriandre

I'll pay if a dictionary with almost the same power as online WRF is available. I love WRF!


----------



## yuriandre

I'll surely pay for it!  I like something downloadable and work even w/o an internet connection in my iphone. Please please please create an app with conjugation of each verbs in it!


----------



## yuriandre

Any news about the WRF Spanish dictionary/conjugation toolfor iphone/itouch?


----------



## yuriandre

I found this on Apple. 

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wordreference-com-spanish/id296878899?mt=8

Is there a way to create a WRF conjugation tool and dictionary app that does not require internet connection? I hope you could come up something like it. Thanks!


----------



## lukas01013

well I've tried this app and it's really great. However, deutsch/english isnt' available yet, and i found some bugs that im gonna report. Still, it's been very helpful. It's already rated and commented on iTunes


----------



## TravellingMinstrel

Hi there,

I'd like to make some constructive suggestions for the iPhone app. Firstly, I'd like to say it's great, and there's nothing out there which comes even close to the usefulness of Wordreference.

1) Since the 'Spanish' application searches all languages and appears identical to the other versions on the home screen in iPhone, I'm not quite sure why there are different versions, which leads me on to…
2) The drag and drop languages for the bottom panel are a pain. Some apps use a 'Navigation Item' (UINavigationItem) to access a 'Picker View' (UIPickerView) (like the feed selector in the Facebook app), which would be much more useful. http://yfrog.com/49c3dp
3) A progress indicator while it's fetching info would be great - one of the 'Activity Indicators'.

That's about it, but the application's wonderful anyway, just these things would make it a first class reference tool.

Thanks!

J


----------



## mkellogg

Hi J,

You seem to know something about the iPhone development.  Please write me through the Contact Us form.  I would like to discuss these ideas and some others with you.

A couple quick answers:
1. Marketing
2. I like your idea of using a Picker View, though I think there are some technical hurdles.

Mike


----------



## lukas01013

Hello!

I've been using this app quite often and its working ok, but I wonder when German-english english/german option is gonna be available? and maybe its verb conjugator? It would be really helpful 

Thank u.


----------



## mkellogg

German won't be available in the iPhone app. We don't have permission from Oxford.

I suggest just bookmarking the English-German dictionary to your homescreen through Safari.  It does almost everything the app does.


----------



## Jagermeister

I have installed both English-French and English-Spanish apps, but the icon is exactly the same, so it's impossible to tell them apart. You should change slightly their icons, to show the language flag or something like that.

Or even better, merge them into a single app...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

mkellogg said:


> German won't be available in the iPhone app. We don't have permission from Oxford.



Is this the reason why the English-Italian app doesn't show the Oxford entries?


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, the icons are the same.  You should only need to install one, since the menu choices at the bottom can be changed to your favorite dictionaries.

Right, Oxford doesn't let me use their dictionaries in the apps.  If you want access to them, simply bookmark the webpage (in Safari) to your home screen.  The user experience through Safari is almost exactly the same.


----------



## mbmcnev

Your website and iPhone apps are GREAT!  Thanks!

Is an English-Portuguese version of the iPhone application planned?


----------



## mkellogg

mbmcnev said:


> Is an English-Portuguese version of the iPhone application planned?


Just download the Spanish one and customize the menu at the bottom to your favorite dictionaries.


----------



## mbmcnev

I had hoped that was a possibility when I saw that settings screen (below) but I don't see Eng-Port or Port-Eng as options - only Span-Port and Port-Span.  And I didn't see a way to scroll to more options.  Am I missing something?

Also, since I'm bothering you , any plans for Portuguese synonyms or conjugations?

Thanks! Mike

Hmm...says I can't embed an image or url until I have 30 posts.  Well the image is at  http!//home.comcast.net/~zas2people/pwpimages/wr_menu.jpg (change the http! to http


----------



## mkellogg

Eng-Portuguese isn't in there?  I'll have a new version out in a month or two that will include it.

Pt. synonyms and conjugations?  Let me see what I can do to get conjugations here in the next six months.


----------



## mbmcnev

Thanks for your responsive support.  I eagerly await future updates (while making good use of the web inteface in the interim)!


----------



## Glasguensis

When using the iPhone app, I've noticed that I can't post to the forums, as the iPhone doesn't recognise the text areas as text areas, although I can do certain actions such as PMs. Is this a known limitation/feature?


----------



## Nunty

That's with iPhone 4, right? Others have noticed the same thing, and I just reproduced it myself. What happens for me is that I tap in the Quick Reply space, the space expands and the keyboard comes up. If I tap a letter or even just a wait a couple of seconds the keyboard disappears. Is that what happens for you?


----------



## Glasguensis

Yes, it is with iPhone 4. I don't get the keyboard coming up at all.


----------



## mkellogg

I think if you go to the "basic editor" by clicking the A/A button in the top right corner, you will get an editor that works.  Also, an update to the forum software that I have planned in the next few weeks should help.


----------



## Charlie Parker

I suddenly have a problem with my WR iPhone app. It used to work perfectly. When I started typing a word it automatically came up with suggestion. Now, for some reason, it just gives me a message [HTML>]<!DOCTYPE. I tried uninstalling and then reinstalling it. Same thing. Any ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## mkellogg

Charlie Parker said:


> it just gives me a message [HTML>]<!DOCTYPE.


I don't know why it would be doing that.  Try changing the dictionary and clearing the web browser's cache (if possible).

If anybody else is having this problem, please say "me, too" so I can know.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thanks Mike. Tried that and I'm still getting the same thing.


----------



## mkellogg

I'm sorry. I don't have any more ideas for right now.  Do you get the same thing in Safari (on the iPhone)?


----------



## Charlie Parker

No, it works perfectly. The autocomplete isn't very good though. For example, I also use the French corrector and dictionary Antidote and its autofill is fantastic. I'm sure somebody will come up with a suggestion. It's not serious. WR still works great on my phone.


----------



## Glasguensis

I have the same error, although if you ignore it the search function works normally. It started a few days ago.


----------



## roxcyn

I have iPod Touch and I checked it as well.  It doesn't even let me search with the app at all.  I can't even type anything in it.


----------



## mkellogg

We fixed the earlier problem.  Autocomplete as you type should be working now.

Roxcyn, what exactly happens to you? Do you know why?


----------



## roxcyn

No problem, whatever you fixed it's working on my side, too.


----------



## Randall1022

There was a mention of an iPhone app for WordReference. Will this also be available for the android?


----------



## mkellogg

There is an app for Android.  Where did you search for it?  Many people have a hard time finding it and I'm not sure why. If you search Google Play for "WordReference", you should find it, and you can see the icons on the right side after any dictionary search.


----------

